# Router Table Fence Materials



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

My homemade MDF router table fence has swelling due to water damage and I have to make a new one. The MDF fence has worked fine for many years but I don't like to work with MDF. What are your favorite materials to use?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> My homemade MDF router table fence has swelling due to water damage and I have to make a new one. The MDF fence has worked fine for many years but I don't like to work with MDF. What are your favorite materials to use?


Baltic Birch....


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

MDF is a great choice for the face of a fence--but my personal preference is to use aluminum extrusion as the base to attach replaceable MDF faces to. I'm using an Incra now, have a few extrusions from 80/20 that i use for temporary jigs. By using MDF as a face instead of for structure, i don't have to start fresh when the MDF gets damaged. In addition, i've got a few MDF faces set up as zero clearance for specific bits.

earl


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

greenacres2 said:


> MDF is a great choice for the face of a fence--but my personal preference is to use aluminum extrusion as the base to attach replaceable MDF faces to. I'm using an Incra now, have a few extrusions from 80/20 that i use for temporary jigs. By using MDF as a face instead of for structure, i don't have to start fresh when the MDF gets damaged. In addition, i've got a few MDF faces set up as zero clearance for specific bits.
> 
> earl


Thank You. I don't understand extrusions 80/20. Is that a source for extrusions or does Incra have the extrusions?


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Go to Ebay & do a search for 8020


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

JIMMIEM said:


> Thank You. I don't understand extrusions 80/20. Is that a source for extrusions or does Incra have the extrusions?


Aluminum extrusions can best be described here I think: wiki/Extrusion The advantage is that it is square, thereby giving you a good base to start with. 

And, as Earl suggested, MDF is a great sacrificial face material for your fence. When it gets chewed up over time, take it off and put a new piece on.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Black walnut, plastic and aluminum.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

1) Aluminium extrusions
2) Phenolic material
3) Phenolic laminted plywood
4) Birch Plywood

In order of preference.

As you have found out, MDF and particle board are prone to warpage when subjected to moisture\humidity. You may not notice it, day to day, but it absorbing and releasing moisture all the time.

I avoid metal and stone products. I would rather mess up my table\fence, then my router bits.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

greenacres2 said:


> MDF is a great choice for the face of a fence--but my personal preference is to use aluminum extrusion as the base to attach replaceable MDF faces to. I'm using an Incra now, have a few extrusions from 80/20 that i use for temporary jigs. By using MDF as a face instead of for structure, i don't have to start fresh when the MDF gets damaged. In addition, i've got a few MDF faces set up as zero clearance for specific bits.
> 
> earl


Could you post a picture of your fence?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I just came in the house and plugged in my phone--so no pictures tonight. The 80/20 i use is mostly 1" x 2" or 1" x 3". The company web site is here http://www.*********/T-Slot-4.asp, but they sell a lot of off-cuts on ebay. This is what i normally use for improvised/temporary solutions. I've got 4 or 5 pieces of various lengths floating around.

I have an Incra 17" positioner and Wonder Fence on my router table, something like this:LS Super System But...i picked up my pieces used over about a year and a half. 

I used to use an older version of this Bench Dog Products: Pro-Fence, still have it hanging in the shop. Nice fence, but once i started down the Incra path i haven't gone back. Seems like mine is 36" wide, very good design and the classic base for sacrificial MDF. I've also got an older 16" Incra Pro--i'm still hanging on to it because i'm not sure that i like the LS 17 better on the router table than the Incra Pro. 

Geez--that's not even counting the cobbled together oak, poplar and who-knows-what i've cobbled together in the past few years. 

earl


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have an extruded aluminum fence with melamine faced mdf mounted on it. I know plenty of folks here have ply fences that work fine as well. But I think the extrusion with a channel for mounting the face is the real deal.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

To add a bit to the mix, here goes. I bought an aluminum fence base from Rockler, and 
then got a section of cultured marble backsplash material from our local Restore outlet 
that is 4-1/2" tall, for about $4. Cultured marble is smooth, and machines just fine with carbide tipped tools. Drilled (hole saw) a 2" hole at the center, cut up to meet the edges of the hole. Cut the piece in half at the center of the hole. 1/8" round over on all front sides. Flat head bolts on the right side. Flat head bolts with wing nuts on the left.Bought a set of large shims (also Rockler) and a 2" long 1/2" carbide bit. Now I have a great fence that also doubles as a jointer.


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

High density plastic should work fine.
Dick


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Whoops...That aluminum fence base came from Peachtree, not Rockler. Rockler does have the shims, though (6-Piece Router Table Jointing Shim Set)


----------

